# Looking at a Simplicity lawn mower. Dependable?



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I saw an ad on craigslist for a 1997 Simplicity Sovereign with 306 hours on the origional motor. It looks like its built like a tank. Comes with a mower deck and plow. Listed for $1800 Are these dependable?


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Simplicity has been producing the Sovereign since 1968. As is common to Simplicity's, Sovereigns will produce a far superior looking cut than most other tractors. Also as is common to Simplicity's, the Sovereign is known for being an extremely durable and reliable tractor. 

Check out this forum, and post a thread asking these guys about that particular model:

http://www.simpletractors.com/club2/default.asp


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

lmholmes11 said:


> I saw an ad on craigslist for a 1997 Simplicity Sovereign with 306 hours on the origional motor. It looks like its built like a tank. Comes with a mower deck and plow. Listed for $1800 Are these dependable?


I should also add that 306 hours on a 1997 is nothing. I've got over 500 hours on my 2007 tractor, and in my experience it's just now hitting the point where I'm getting it "broken in." 

A lot, however, depends not on the number of hours on the machine but rather on how well it's been taken care of. Keep the engine oil changed and full, and it'll go hundreds, even thousands of hours, without a problem. But if the guy ran it for those 306 hours without ever changing the oil, or running it when the oil was low, etc, it might conk out tomorrow.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys i think I will pursue it. It looks like a good solid rig. Take care


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

with just a deck and snow plow that price is to high imo. $1000-$1200 is where it should be. not enough attachments to justify an $1800 price tag.

i own 2 sovereign's. 
these machines are not just "riding mowers", these are garden tractors.
there are a ton of implements for this line of Simplicity tractor. 
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=simplicity&mh=50

very well built machines unlike the new "box store" machines that are made of plastic, sheet metal and non serviceable parts. with regular maintenance they(sovereign's) run forever.
but like i said......$1800 is way to much.
also check out www.mytractorforums.com and ask the same question in the Simplicity section.

good luck in your search


----------

